# Unknown language: ceren



## painkiller735

I always wonder something.My name is *Ceren*.I know that it means *child of gazelle*.It isn't a turkish word i know.But i don't know which language it comes from.I heard that it's a *farce* word.Do you know anything about *ceren*?


----------



## Bienvenidos

How is it pronounced? Hard C? Soft E or hard e? What do you mean by farce? I speak *Farsi* is that maybe what you're looking for with *farce? *I think I've heard the term FARCE before but I have no idea what it means. 

*Bien*


----------



## painkiller735

Hmm...I wrote 'farce' 'cause i looked up the dictionary it was writing like that there.The name of the country is Farsistan which i mean.It writes as *Farsistan,Iran* everywhere.I think we are talking about the same language.Because i searched now;it writes 'farsi' about the language i look for in google.And,my name is read as its written.But i don't know how its written or read in farsi.I only know that *'ceren'* means the child of gazelle and it comes from farsi.


----------



## Bienvenidos

It may be an Old Persian (Farsi) term, because I don't recognize it. Farsistan doesn't exist (unless I'm mistaken): Farsi is spoken in *Iran *and *Afghanistan*_.

_*Bien*


----------



## painkiller735

Yes that's right.So can you tell me how you say gazelle in farsi?Or do you name child of gazelle with another name from the word of gazelle?I hope i could tell what i want to tell.


----------



## Bienvenidos

The only names relating with "gazelle" are from Iran, and they are girl names:

غزال     GhazAl     Gazelle
غزاله     GhazAleh     Gazelle

Maybe it's an Old Persian/Middle Persian name, or maybe it's been adapted to Turkish.
*Bien*


----------



## mansio

Fars, or better Pars, is the Iranian name of the province called in English Persia and in French Perse. Farsi is the language of Fars which became the national language of Iran.


----------



## tristero

The older Redhouse Turkish-English Dictionary says that "Ceren" is a provincial variant of "ceylan".  The Turk Dil Kurumu on-line dictionary of names says it means "ceylan".  I looked in Persian (Farsi = Farsca) and Azerbaijani dictionaries and don't see it listed in either one.

I once met an Azerbaijani man from Turkey who had named his young daughter "Ceren"; I think he told me that it had the same meaning as "ceylan", but I'm not certain. 

In any event, I think it's a beautiful name!


----------



## cherine

I don't know any Turkish, but here's what I could find :
http://www.tdk.gov.tr/tdksozluk/sozbul.asp?kelime=ceren


----------



## übermönch

This word, ceren also appears in the Georgian language:

...geugnebia da shenze raacxas *ceren*,amati me dedac...
...xom xedav ras agar *ceren*...

How is the name pronounced? "Tseren"? Maybe it appears in other turkic languages? The Russian trade ministed is called Ceren Cerenov and he looks as if he was of turkic/mongol descent. When typing the name in cyrillic in google I also found a lot of random people from Kazakhstan & neighboring countries bearing the name. _"Ceren_doi_"_ appears to be a famous Mongol poet. Don't know if it helps.


----------



## badgrammar

When I looked at the Tirkish sites, it just looks like a name.  Some Turkish names have a real meaning, others do not.  Once I saw a website with lists of Turkish names for girls and boys, and their meaning, if any.  That might be a good place to start.  In any case, I cannot find it in my Turkish dictionaries...


----------



## übermönch

http://www.behindthename.com/nm/c2.php
^ That site says it's *Turkish *for _young gazelle. _It must be old Turkish.


----------



## painkiller735

übermönch said:
			
		

> This word, ceren also appears in the Georgian language:
> 
> ...geugnebia da shenze raacxas *ceren*,amati me dedac...
> ...xom xedav ras agar *ceren*...
> 
> How is the name pronounced? "Tseren"? Maybe it appears in other turkic languages? The Russian trade ministed is called Ceren Cerenov and he looks as if he was of turkic/mongol descent. When typing the name in cyrillic in google I also found a lot of random people from Kazakhstan & neighboring countries bearing the name. _"Ceren_doi_"_ appears to be a famous Mongol poet. Don't know if it helps.


it's pronounced as *ceren* like it's written.Is it come from old Turkish?It means *young gazelle*


----------



## übermönch

painkiller735 said:
			
		

> it's pronounced as *ceren* like it's written.Is it come from old Turkish?It means *young gazelle*


 Well, the way it's written it could be prounced in several ways. The english reading would be "seren", the Italian "Tcheren", the Polish "Tseren" and the German "Keren". Which way now?
I do not know what it means, Turkish & young gazelle is what the site I posted previously states. But since you are Turkish and don't understand it and since the name appears in other Turkic languages I proposed that it's old Turkish.


----------



## painkiller735

übermönch said:
			
		

> Well, the way it's written it could be prounced in several ways. The english reading would be "seren", the Italian "Tcheren", the Polish "Tseren" and the German "Keren". Which way now?
> I do not know what it means, Turkish & young gazelle is what the site I posted previously states. But since you are Turkish and don't understand it and since the name appears in other Turkic languages I proposed that it's old Turkish.


I think i couldn't tell what i mean.I say that it is pronounced *ceren*.Everybody calls me *ceren* not seren or whatelse in Turkey.But it can change instead of the languages.You can be right;it can be an old Turkish word.Thank you..


----------



## übermönch

painkiller735 said:
			
		

> I think i couldn't tell what i mean.I say that it is pronounced *ceren*.Everybody calls me *ceren* not seren or whatelse in Turkey.


I am sorry to annoy you, *but  *I cannot imagine what you mean when you write _*"*_just 'ceren'*" * There is no common pronounciation of C in languages using the latin alphabet. That's why i asked you to transliterate it.


----------



## painkiller735

übermönch said:
			
		

> I am sorry to annoy you, *but  *I cannot imagine what you mean when you write _*"*_just 'ceren'*" * There is no common pronounciation of C in languages using the latin alphabet. That's why i asked you to transliterate it.


HmmNo problem...I must apologize for not telling right.Sorry.


----------



## Outsider

Painkiller735, the pronunciation of the letter _c_ varies considerably across languages. This was what übermönch was telling you. For example, the original value of _c_ (in Latin) was _k_, so that "ceren" would be pronounced "keren" in classical Latin.
Anyway, we can tell you're thinking of the Turkish pronunciation, which is "tseren", I believe.

P.S. It seems that Ceren Amroth is also a name used by Tolkien in _Lord of the Rings_. I don't know what the word meant for him, but maybe you'll find a translation on the Net.


----------



## badgrammar

Actually, bence, it would be pronounced "Jeren" in Türkçe.


----------



## Honour

übermönch said:
			
		

> How is the name pronounced?


 
the first sound of *Ceren* is very similar to the first sound of *John* or italian word *gente*.


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Actually, bence, it would be pronounced "Jeren" in Türkçe.


 
Although the pronouciation of Jeren(there is not such a word) and Ceren are similar to each other, they are often differentiated in daily speech. J sound is identical with G sound in French.


----------



## badgrammar

Aah, then, when I pronounce with an aspirated "j" sound, like the G in "Gilles" (French name), then it sounds remarkably like the name "Sharon"...  In know if it were $eren (sorry, don't have the soft "s" character), the link would seem more obvious.  But could it be a version of the name "Sharon"? In English, that name is pronounced "Share-n", not "Share-ohn", as the name of the famous leader.  

Sorry, I'm just coming up with random theories, heree .


----------



## Honour

i dont think that there is a link between Ceren and Sharon. If we have to write Sharon in turkish then it would be şerın ($erin - *i* without dot)

btw; pronounciation guide with better examples

tsch, ch > cedille (ç) (check, czech etc.)
french g > j  (gèler, gens etc)
italian g > c  (like gelato, gente etc)


----------



## Outsider

Oops, I should have checked it.


----------



## painkiller735

I can say that ceren is pronounced as *ger*+*an*in english language.


----------

